
US DHS seized $2B from travelers between 2000-2016 - sbuttgereit
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/trafficandcommuting/homeland-security-seized-2-billion-from-travelers-but-most-were-never-charged-with-a-crime-report-says/2020/07/30/001c3f90-cd05-11ea-bc6a-6841b28d9093_story.html
======
mc32
What I don’t understand is why the 10,000 hasn’t been adjusted fir inflation.
10,000 today isn’t the same as 10,000 when the law went into effect.

I mean, it’s not like fine amounts stay ossified, so I don’t see why these
ceilings remain ossified...

~~~
wand3r
That is a good point. I could be wrong but I think the 10k reporting (at least
with banks) was from the bank secrecy act[0] of 1970. Thus 10k adjusted for
inflation is approximately 65k in 2020 dollars. The limit should be increased
to 50k IMO

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_Secrecy_Act](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_Secrecy_Act)

------
nickff
Another similar article, posted the same day, which also describes Institute
for Justice (IfJ) efforts to put a stop to the practice:
[https://reason.com/2020/07/30/homeland-security-
seized-2-bil...](https://reason.com/2020/07/30/homeland-security-
seized-2-billion-in-cash-from-travelers-at-u-s-airports/)

------
gentleman11
This is literally legal theft in up to 70% of cases - who knows for those. It
would seem more more weird but bribery is also legal (“lobbying”), which is a
bigger problem

------
Threeve303
This seems like a loophole that could be used to funnel foreign money into
government departments.

